# Photo Tournament: Energy



## 4NGU$

This tournament is on Energy 
In this tournament i want to see images relating to energy and its "sources" in are world (turbines, cooling towers, Petrol/gasoline, solar panels etc...) 
i was thinking that this would be a good tournament as many of the worlds energy concerns it shaping and reshaping our economic landscape aswell as our actual landscapes.
if your not sure just put it in and i will let you know  


*Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 (so there can be 10 after the original entry from the previous winner) different members max. The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their picture. When we have 11 entries I will create a poll in the Off Topic section where members can vote.

New Rules:
- Absolutely no voting for your own photo.
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.
- Minor image adjustments can be made to the original image 
(please play fair)

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Absolute max photo res is  1024x768*

heres mine : 
http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/mills.jpg


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Well damn... if I were anywhere close to the Diefenbaker Dam I'd go snap some pictures of that, but I'm not.

Interesting topic. I'm curious to see the turn out.


----------



## 4NGU$

as am i 

maybe the use of things like gas and electricity should be included 
and of course don't forget Petrol/ petrol stations 

just give it some thought and see what you come up with


----------



## Kornowski

Good topic. You don't reply to PMs now... Friend, pffft.


----------



## 4NGU$

Kornowski said:


> Good topic. You don't reply to PMs now... Friend, pffft.



ive been away numb nuts 
some people dont have and ipodtouch 

ps. im looking into getting a marin frs


----------



## Kornowski

Ok, ok... Fine. Quit moaning and reply to it 

 You said you'd never go full-suss.


----------



## vroom_skies

How about energy via fire?

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/Abstract/IMGP3364-1.jpg





Hopefully 
Bob


----------



## 4NGU$

yeh cool just give me a link with it hey bob 

lets not have them all fire though hey


----------



## cohen

Here is mine 

http://i531.photobucket.com/albums/dd353/cohen_computer/IMG_3647_edit.jpg





I hope this counts


----------



## Punk

Would this work?

If only we could master this energy 

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q120/webbenji/DSC_0427.jpg


----------



## jimmymac

dammit, given another week I could have had pictures of the roof of a nuclear reactor during refuelling!


----------



## 4NGU$

dammit now i want to delay this comp just for that


----------



## cohen

4NGU$ - Does my picture count???


----------



## 4NGU$

sorry this thread is going fast i will make a list  in a mo


----------



## 4NGU$

cohen and punk yeah your in  
so thats 4 out of 11 in


----------



## massahwahl

Man! I hope theres room left when i get home tonight!


----------



## Ramodkk

Nice theme Angus! 

But, would this one work? 

http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc95/ramodkk/Id27.jpg

*edit* ^ That's my final choice


----------



## Motoxrdude

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v716/dragonwake13/100_1010.jpg


----------



## Ben

grr...I can't find any pictures to fit this theme without being unoriginal


----------



## TFT

EDIT: Change of picture, drove down the road to snap this one

http://img501.imageshack.us/img501/1636/bpsaltendtowersr4.jpg


----------



## speedyink

I dunno if this qualifies, being that it's not a source but more energy being used. I thought it fit the word energy, If not let me know

http://fc06.deviantart.com/fs22/i/2008/018/1/3/Downtown_Van_by_speedyink.jpg


----------



## 4NGU$

motor , tft and speedy  are in 

ramdokk i have to think that your fireworks is a bit obscure got anything else  ?


----------



## Ramodkk

Oh man! 

What about this?

http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc95/ramodkk/Id27.jpg

*edit* ^ that's my final choice


----------



## MyCattMaxx

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/MyCattMaxx/MyCattMaxx2/6C45.png


----------



## 4NGU$

ramodkk there both perfect so you have to pick  

max what is that a transistor ?


----------



## Ramodkk

Alright then, here's my entry 

http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc95/ramodkk/Id27.jpg


----------



## 4NGU$

great
can you edit out the links from the prievious post to save my brain later  
cheers


----------



## cohen

4NGU$ said:


> max what is that a transistor ?



No, that is a velve.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

It's a 6C45 tube (valve on the other side of the pond).
This one produces audio energy (music).

It's the best pic of a tube that I have.
The heater glow is just so cool.


----------



## kobaj

I think there is one last slot open, in which case, Im going to show up the OP .




http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/5259/dscf0254ks6.jpg

Granted, I do have a pretty cool pic of an oil refinery, I figured that didnt exactly fit the "energy" theme. But if we ever do oil, gas, railroads, or cities...


----------



## 4NGU$

so far we have:

Angus
vroom - i still need a link in your post  
cohen
Punk
motorx
tft
speedy
mycattmaxx
ramodkk
kobaj- lets see you other pic then (pm me ? ) 

10/11 

one more space


----------



## vroom_skies

Updated


----------



## alexyu

Hope noone replies before me and hope it counts.... (hidro energy)

http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/2130/poza004jp2.jpg


----------



## 4NGU$

hmmm i just dont see the energy in this shot maybe in  coursing racing rapids

got anything else ?
what do you guys think ?


----------



## alexyu

4NGU$ said:


> hmmm i just dont see the energy in this shot maybe in  coursing racing rapids
> 
> got anything else ?
> what do you guys think ?


No I havent got anything else, but i dont mind not getting in this tourney.


----------



## Punk

4NGU$ said:


> hmmm i just dont see the energy in this shot maybe in  coursing racing rapids
> 
> got anything else ?
> what do you guys think ?





alexyu said:


> No I havent got anything else, but i dont mind not getting in this tourney.



I do agree with 4NGU$, get your camera and have some fun shooting energy, we can wait for a day or two . In the meantime, keep this picture unless someone else comes with a picture.

It's up to you though 4NGU$


----------



## vroom_skies

It's a nice shot, but I get more of a peaceful feeling then an energy sense from it.


----------



## alexyu

Well, I dont want to lag the tourney. Consider that photo "optional". It's night in here, so if someone gets the spot before me, I dont mind.


----------



## 4NGU$

right ok well give it a day or 2 
seem what comes up and if nothing changes i will start it


----------



## kobaj

4NGU$ said:


> so far we have:
> 
> kobaj- lets see you other pic then (pm me ? )
> 
> 10/11
> 
> one more space



Er, here it is. Which do you think is better?

http://img329.imageshack.us/img329/2306/dscf0246lt1.jpg


----------



## Punk

kobaj said:


> Er, here it is. Which do you think is better?
> 
> http://img329.imageshack.us/img329/2306/dscf0246lt1.jpg



This one is a little bit blurry


----------



## alexyu

4NGU$ said:


> right ok well give it a day or 2
> seem what comes up and if nothing changes i will start it


Alright, thanks. I'll try finding one or putting the photos on the camera on my hdd. If I dont have anything, anyone else can get in.


----------



## alexyu

Ok, I found something on the camera, but its like speedylink's
http://img292.imageshack.us/img292/1130/mare118xe1.jpg
If it doesnt go, I quit.


----------



## 4NGU$

ill take that and were set and ready to go i will put it up later


----------



## alexyu

4NGU$ said:


> ill take that and were set and ready to go i will put it up later


Thank God!


----------



## 4NGU$

also kobaj go with the first one i think


----------



## GSAV55

how/when do we vote?


----------



## alexyu

GSAV55 said:


> how/when do we vote?


When the poll will be up...


----------



## GSAV55

alexyu said:


> When the poll will be up...



Sorry, I haven't voted in one of these before.  Will it be a seperate post or added to this post?


----------



## jimmymac

the poll will be in the off topic section of the boards.


----------



## TFT

GSAV55 said:


> Sorry, I haven't voted in one of these before.  Will it be a seperate post or added to this post?



The voting poll will be put into a new thread in "Off Topic"


----------



## alexyu

4NGU$ said:


> i will put it up later


Later meaning...?


----------



## 4NGU$

starting now


----------



## cohen

4NGU$ said:


> starting now



Awesome , By the time i get ready for school... it probably won't be done... so i can vote... when i get to school 

Can't wait


----------



## 4NGU$

the poll is  up


----------

